# Impossible de lancer Eclipse



## grenoble (28 Novembre 2006)

Ben voil&#224;, sur un poste de travail sous G5 PPC et MacOS X 10.4.8: impossible de lancer Eclipse, la 3.2.1

Au double-clic sur l'icone, &#231;a se lance puis "An error has occurred. See the log file..."

L'ent&#234;te du log file cr&#233;&#233; &#224; cette occasion:

```
!SESSION 2006-11-28 17:54:03.823 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20060921-0945
java.version=1.4.2_09
java.vendor=Apple Computer, Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=macosx, ARCH=ppc, WS=carbon, NL=fr_FR
Framework arguments:  -keyring /Users/toto/.eclipse_keyring -showlocation
Command-line arguments:  -os macosx -ws carbon -keyring /Users/toto/.eclipse_keyring -consoleLog -showlocation
```

(oui, je suis encore en Java 1.4, la 1.5 n'est pas encore valid&#233;e pour WebObjects)

Dans la pile, l'erreur est apparemment claire:

```
Root exception:
org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException: Cannot create configuration in file:/eclipse/configuration/
```

Dans l'id&#233;e d'une impossibilit&#233; d'&#233;criture d&#251;e &#224; des droits pas clairs, j'ai autoris&#233; tout le monde &#224; l'&#233;criture sur l'ensemble du dossier, rien n'a chang&#233; pour autant.
J'ai aussi r&#233;par&#233; les autorisations depuis l'Utilitaire Disque, rien n'a chang&#233;... Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire et quoi penser.
Sur mon autre machine, sous Intel, tout marche impec.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une id&#233;e sur la question ?
Petite pr&#233;cision, cette machine n'a jamais re&#231;u d'installation pr&#233;c&#233;dente d'Eclipse...


----------



## ntx (28 Novembre 2006)

Peut être une mise à jour du JDK, on est à la 1.4.12 non ?


----------

